# Flying alone, 14 hours with a Lap Baby! Help and ideas!



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

In a few weeks I'm taking a14 hr direct flight by myself with DS who will be 11.5 month...and he will be on my lap. Yes...14 hours. It was just far too expensive to get him his own seat when he could fly for almost free.

We do have a seat booked with one of those bassinet thingees but I can't imagine DS being too happy to hang out in there unless he's asleep. I imagine that's more for little babes who would probably sleep or lay there the whole time.

Anyway, I'm really anxious about the whole ordeal and trying to come up with ways to make it easier on both of us.

Anyone been on a long-haul flight like this with a little one around DS's age?

Can anyone recommend good toys that might hold his attention in a limited space? I'm bringing his favourite puppets and books and some new books with pop-ups that he will love...but other than that, I'm at a loss.

He's not quite walking yet...maybe he will be by the time we fly, but maybe not.

I realize I'll be counting on the flight crew to really help me out when I need to use the bathroom and around meal time. Even with help, I don't really see how I'll manage to eat unless someone holds DS whole time. Then there is the matter of feeding HIM...

I'm trying not to imagine nightmarish scenarios, but I can't help it.









What should I bring onboard with us? Any advice or tips?

ANYTHING that will be of help is welcome!!!

(x-posted this in Life with a Babe)


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

For 14 hrs? Sorry but I simply would not go if I couldn't purchase a seat for that length of time. Your going to be tired sore and grumpy. If you get any type of turbulence then your stuck in your seat for long periods of time. You can hope for an open seat but people do not HAVE to switch seats with you.


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Well, I'm an expat- I live abroad and I can't simply "not go" to visit my home and family. I'm also a seasoned traveller and I've done much longer trips than this by myself, so yeah sore and grumpy maybe, but I'm used to that- not a big deal. Living abroad my DS will have to get used to travelling too and I'm looking for ways for us to deal with it. This year he'll be a lap baby, next year he probably won't.

I AM going on the trip and I'm looking for *helpful* advice. Thanks.


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

In 2 weeks I'm flying alone with my 16 month old for a total of 27 hour journey (2 flights). This is what I'm doing: I'm bought a light cheap car seat and I'm going to TRY to get a free seat next to me. I'm also bringing lots of dry snacks. A flight attendant friend suggested bringing a small chocolate and giving it to my flight attendant at the beginning and explaining that I will need a little extra help. I don't think I will bring much in the way of toys, maybe just a few dollar store type things.
I flew with my 12 month old alone a few years ago for 10 hours and I must say it was a great flight. But I was on a BA flight and they have a bassinet for older babies (it's like a bouncy chair). Most bassinets are only for 6 months or younger, sadly. Hopefully your lo will sleep for a good chunk and you will be able to get a free seat. Does he still fit in an infant car seat? Maybe bring that.
My feeling is that I should be as prepared as possible but, at the end of the day, it's only a day out of my life and I can handle anything for that amount of time. Good luck


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for the words of encouragement! I am also telling myself that it's only 14 hours- one day! I can do ANYTHING for that long, I know I can. (That's what I told myself about giving birth too and that lasted almost 3 days!)

I don't think my airline will let me use a free seat with a carseat. Too bad.

Wow those bouncy seats sound GREAT. I wish they had those on my flight.

Thanks again. Good luck to you too!


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is a very useful blog from a MDC mama. Maybe she will chime in.

Also, I am bringing my ergo for the flight as well as an umbrella stroller for the airport. What airline are you flying with? Most will give you a free seat if they can as it makes things easier for them too.


----------



## Anna Phor (Jun 20, 2009)

I did a 27h US-to-Australia with a 13 mo, and I just did a 7.5h trans-Atlantic with him at 18 months. Both of these were with two parents, but maybe some of my strategies will help you.

Two really good resources that I found were the "Travelling with Children" section of the Flyertalk Forums (http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/travel-children-221/) and also the site Boot linked to, above.

Some things that worked for us:

Kiddo is a big fan of books, so we brought lots of books.

I had a bag of 5-6 little toys which he hadn't seen before that I brought out one at a time.

Things that you will find in your seat that will entertain a kid: the airplane safety card. The barf bag. In-flight magazines.

There are also barf bags in the bathrooms. Use them to wrap poopy diapers before you trash them.

I brought a big cloth sarong in the cabin which was useful as a blanket, a peek-a-boo tent, and a wrap to walk kiddo around the plane. I liked a kanga-style back carry; quick to put on, and his arms and legs are wrapped up so I could walk along the aisles without him grabbing or kicking other passengers.

But definitely take your carrier of choice for transit through the airport.

Snacks. All sorts of new and interesting and lovely snacks.

For meals, I've been able to sit the kid on one side of my lap and fold the tray table out half way. That works for the ones that are stored in the arms.

I don't love the bassinets. You have to take the kid out if there is turbulence (which can mean waking them up). You have to sit at a bulkhead, which means less legroom, and NO personal items on the floor in front of you for take-off and landing. The one upside to the bassinet is you can put your lunch tray in it.


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Anna and Boot! On my way to check out those links...


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

A funny suggestion but the best distraction we've had for flights has been a pack of post it notes. They can crinkle them up, stick them around, etc... and they are super easy to clean up! Grab some cups and straws from a food place at the airport. Those are great fun to play with too! I also bring lots and lots of snacks. I bring snacks for me too that can be eaten one handed because its so hard to eat with a lap child. Maybe you'll luck out and get to eat while he's sleeping. I wear DD in the ergo or sling too as we navigate the airports and getting off the plane. Nice to have hands free. I also bring a cheep stroller and gate check it so that I have a place for her in the airport (and our stuff!) while I use the bathroom and gather luggage. I've never had such a long flight as you will but I find that DD rises to the occasion when we fly. I also just tell myself, its just one day AND I'll never see these people again anyway!

Good luck Mama!


----------



## ednkirstin (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh how that brings back memories! I once flew alone with my 15 month old from Hawaii to Newark, NJ on my lap (about 11 hours). Not only that, but I was 5 months pregnant and had the MIDDLE seat in a row of 5 seats! With my belly sticking out I had like NO wiggle room...lol. I had to make the round trip as well, although it wasn't a direct flight on the way back. My all time favorite toy for this type of traveling are those little magna doodle toys. They provide lots of entertainment without a mess. Scribble...erase....scribble...erase....you get the picture.  I'm not going to lie to you...you'll be happy when the flight's over. BUT, you can do it! I did a lot of walking, and tried to get dd to snuggle and sleep as much as possible. I had the added dimension that a lot of her movements were really uncomfortable on my stomach. I don't recommend taking a lot of toys even though that's probably a temptation. It's a serious pain trying to pick up falling toys from the ground. I've traveled long distances with lots of kids many times and this strategy usually works better. Also, you need lots of snacks. Snacks seem to work great for little ones. Just try not to take really messy ones...lol. Above all, pray you get seated next to someone who is nice. 

Good luck!


----------



## sky_and_lavender (Jul 31, 2007)

Others have offered good suggestions. When my daughter was around 14 months, we had a 12 hour flight and a 16.5 hour flight. My husband and I were together for these long legs of the trip, which made it easier. But if alone, I could have done it, especially if I made my best effort to be well-rested before hand. Just be prepared to be "on" all the time, although maybe your babe will fall asleep, or other passengers will help entertain. (On our flight to our ME country, a fellow passenger fell in love with our daughter and was happy to carry her around and introduce her to other passengers, and she loved it!)

Though we brought a bunch of toys, her favorite toy was one I made: a metal nut canister with a plastic lid--I cut a slit in the lid and then gave her the price tags off of clothing, and other small shapes of cardboard to put into the canister. She played with that for literally hours on various outings and on both long plane rides. Playing with the plastic cups used for water in planes was also very fun for her at that age.

Finally, the "bring lots of new toys" idea doesn't work well for my daughter. She best loves toys that are a bit familiar, so I always let her try out her "new" toys for a day or two before we go. Otherwise I guess she is too distracted by the newness of the travel environment to really get into them.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBaxter*
> 
> For 14 hrs? Sorry but I simply would not go if I couldn't purchase a seat for that length of time. Your going to be tired sore and grumpy. If you get any type of turbulence then your stuck in your seat for long periods of time. You can hope for an open seat but people do not HAVE to switch seats with you.


While people don't have to switch, no one want to sit next to a lap baby


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

No what I was saying ( and I hear a ton about flyers from a good friend who has been a flight attendant for 20 yrs) IF someone has a empty seat next to them and you are trying to snag a "free empty seat" the person in the assigned seat w/ an empty beside them does not have to move. My friend who is the flight attendant will NOT has not flown with either of her children as a lap child. She has experienced to many fights with turbulence that she said she could not have held on to a child to risk the possible injury of her child. She forbid me to ever fly w/ any of my boys as lap babies and wishes ALL passengers were required to purchase a seat -- based on her flying experience.

Very true no one wants to sit next to a lab baby. I never felt MY boys would be safe enough sitting on my lap.

OP I hope you have a safe flight.


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AKislandgirl*
> 
> A funny suggestion but the best distraction we've had for flights has been a pack of post it notes. They can crinkle them up, stick them around, etc... and they are super easy to clean up! Grab some cups and straws from a food place at the airport. Those are great fun to play with too! I also bring lots and lots of snacks. I bring snacks for me too that can be eaten one handed because its so hard to eat with a lap child.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Post it notes! Interesting and worth a try! And I'll definitely bring some one-handed snacks!

Yep- just ONE day! I was in labour with DS for 3 days so I can do ONE day of anything, right?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ednkirstin*
> 
> Oh how that brings back memories! I once flew alone with my 15 month old from Hawaii to Newark, NJ on my lap (about 11 hours). Not only that, but I was 5 months pregnant and had the MIDDLE seat in a row of 5 seats! With my belly sticking out I had like NO wiggle room...lol. I had to make the round trip as well, although it wasn't a direct flight on the way back. My all time favorite toy for this type of traveling are those little magna doodle toys. They provide lots of entertainment without a mess. Scribble...erase....scribble...erase....you get the picture.  I'm not going to lie to you...you'll be happy when the flight's over. BUT, you can do it!
> 
> Good luck!


Oh my- now THAT is impressive! And wow- if you made it through pregnant than I can certainly do it! I am in the middle seat in a row of 3- stupidly, I booked that seat because it was the bassinet seat. That was 2 and half months ago when DS could have possible fit in the bassinet...now he won't! DUH. And the flight is full so I can't change it. I'll have to beg or bribe the window passenger to switch with me. I dunno if DS is old enough to get the hang of a magna doodle- he might like to watch me play with it though!

Thanks!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *sky_and_lavender*
> 
> Others have offered good suggestions. When my daughter was around 14 months, we had a 12 hour flight and a 16.5 hour flight. My husband and I were together for these long legs of the trip, which made it easier. But if alone, I could have done it, especially if I made my best effort to be well-rested before hand. Just be prepared to be "on" all the time, although maybe your babe will fall asleep, or other passengers will help entertain. (On our flight to our ME country, a fellow passenger fell in love with our daughter and was happy to carry her around and introduce her to other passengers, and she loved it!)
> 
> ...


Thanks- I think the night before the flight, I am going to sleep in the guest bedroom and get some solid sleep so I am well rested.

It would be wonderful if some stranger would fall in love with DS and be happy to entertain him for some time. He is a cute kid, but he's more the type that stares at strangers with a deadpan or with curiousity bordering on obsession... he's very selective with who he smiles at and engages with. But maybe...

Hmm...good point about the new toys. Maybe DS would be better off getting familliar with the things we're bringing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JBaxter*
> 
> Very true no one wants to sit next to a lab baby. I never felt MY boys would be safe enough sitting on my lap.
> 
> OP I hope you have a safe flight.


Yes, I would rather DS have his own seat but buying another $2800 ticket is just not feasible for us right now. So we're going to do the best we can. The type of extreme turbulence that would be dangerous for a lap baby is pretty rare and any other bigger flight emergencies- even if he was in a seat, we'd be in pretty much the same boat.

I'm sure your flight attendant friend will tell you that air travel is much safer than any other mode of travel and in the dozens and dozens of times I've flown nothing has ever happened. Most flight accidents happen to small engine aircraft not huge jumbo jets like the one we'll be flying in. I don't like to take chances with the safety of my son, but I feel ok about this one.
Thanks.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, I've only flown with a baby once, and that was only from the midwest to Arizona, about 4 hours. It was a long 4 hours. She was only 3mo old. Mostly because she was tired and wanted to nurse, but then wouldn't nurse, and...oh, I hurt so bad, I had leaked milked ALL over me. BUT, the guy who sat next to me with his daughter was really nice about how SHE had wailed all the way over the ocean once...  Just wanted to say that after that trip, I'm not so sure the window seat was the best...it would have been much better if I could have gotten up and down without having to disturb everyone.

But, while I've only flown with a baby once...I did just drive nearly across the country with 4 kids, ages 6 and under. There's gotta be some comparasion. 

My thoughts...

Less is more. Don't overpack. If they don't want a toy, they don't want a toy. Something else new probably isn't going to cut it anyway.

I echo the snacks. Might be a good time to let him try candy, or chocolate chips...like around hour 12 or 13. (He's pretty little, but desperate times call for desperate measures.  ) Also, you can try putting raisins or something else small in a pill box. Open and shut goes a really long way.

Stickers. On the toes, on the fingernails. Earrings. Etc.

They have apps for toddlers on IPOD, though we've never used them.

Scotch tape. My kids love tape.

Wamart has the cheap magnet sets that fold up. Plenty of big non-chokable magnets, and very compact.

Hiding Games. Put a raisin in his shirt pocket. Or hold it tightly in your fist, and show him how to peel your fingers back one at a time. Closing the fingers you've already opened can be funny. Teach him how to do it to you.

Drive a car up his legs and arms, over his head, through his shirt, etc.

Start "sit still" lessons now. Hold him on your lap and look at a book or some other quiet game. When he tries to get down, settle him back on your lap and whisper "sit still" in his ear. Then reengage him in an actvity. I would do this frequently to slowly get him used to there being no other option. I can get my 8 month old through a good 45 minutes of a church service this way. Something in the mouth helps, but you don't need quiet, you just need still.

Remember his ears and do something to help him pressurize.

On long trips my babies seem to start exploding out one end or the other...pack extra clothes. And a big lightweight blanket.

My little ones like to chew on toothbrushes.

And they like to play with beads on a string. I use larger beads and am certain the knot is tight and the string is sound. They play with those for a really long time.

You can put stuff in his shoes for him to find.

Play/sing clapping games and silly songs. He's going to need to use some energy, so you can sing the car version of "if you're happy and you know it." It includes things like shake your head, and stick out your tongue...as many other verses as you can think up.

nak, so thats all for now.

Good Luck!


----------



## Anna Phor (Jun 20, 2009)

I just remembered another tip--nursing (if you're nursing) a tallish older babe in an airplane seat (especially a middle seat) is a bit challenging. If you try to do cradle hold, he'll end up with his feet in the lap of your neighbor. I had to kind of lean back and let his feet dangle between my legs. Not super comfy, but it did work, and he managed to fall asleep in that position.

And something for me to do when the kid was asleep was key. I loaded some books on my iphone, which meant I could read one-handed, in the dark (which works well in all sorts of situations with little kids!).


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

You sound much better now with these great ideas and encouragement!

I will be flying with my 15 mth old on my lap in 3 wks. Its an 11 hour flight but we have a 10hr layover in Paris. I am a bit concerned as she is not as laid back as my son was when I flew alone with him (multiple times on the same kind of trip). She also has a high pitched screech for communicating her disgruntles. eeks.

Anyhow, you will survive. Baby may lull to sleep for longer periods of time with the engine noise. Do lots of walks up and down the aisle way. IT is tricky when you get served the dinner tray. Very little room. But somehow it will all work out. The bulk head is the best place for you to be as there is a bit more standing room for baby and no seats to take up the space in front of you!

I am bring a bag of soft chocolate chip cookies for my last attempts at keeping her peaceful . Something she rarely gets.

Last night my daughter was completely enthralled with a small hand towel. Kept her awake for an hour. Mental note to pack this with me!

Good luck.


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Just1More*
> 
> Well, I've only flown with a baby once, and that was only from the midwest to Arizona, about 4 hours. It was a long 4 hours. She was only 3mo old. Mostly because she was tired and wanted to nurse, but then wouldn't nurse, and...oh, I hurt so bad, I had leaked milked ALL over me. BUT, the guy who sat next to me with his daughter was really nice about how SHE had wailed all the way over the ocean once...  Just wanted to say that after that trip, I'm not so sure the window seat was the best...it would have been much better if I could have gotten up and down without having to disturb everyone.
> 
> ...


Great list. I highlighted ideas that applied to my baby too. And a lollipop...if you have no qualms, is a great idea. You may get a moment to yourself while he happily sucks on a lolly.


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


The times I traveled alone with my son as a lap baby, international flights, I was given an empty seat beside me 2 times. And another time a "seat neighbour" man asked to be moved (quietly and before the flight even took off) and I was moved to the bulk head and given two seats. There has been times when the flight was full too, but anyone I encountered was kind and understanding. And if my son was upset, it only felt like *forever* to me; in real time, it was only for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

I have travelled about that far with a baby alone. if you can get an overnight flight that will cut down hugely on the hassle because he will sleep for most of it and if you ask the airline now they might be willing to give you the bulk head seat so that you can A) get the wall cot to place him in and B) when he is awake and there is no turbulence, play with some toys...book it now as they tend to charge extra for this seat nowadays and and they can fill up fast.

Definitely bring a stroller (but carry baby in the front pack) to wheel up to the gate and gate check, because you can use it to carry to the plane door all the extra stuff you need and they bring it to the gate of the plane when you leave, too. Also the staff will see the stroller and let you board first (though you can ask obviously as well, this just helps a little if you are overwhelmed). In Argentina they used to come around quietly and ask the mothers with young children to board before even announcing it to first class or business. Depending on where in the world you are they might be treating you with a great deal of love, gentleness and respect.

Nurse on take off and landing, bring snacks and try to be as zen as you can. I usually take along a melatonin natural supplement to pop which calms all of down...when mommy is calm, baby is calm...when I am riled up, baby is riled up, KWIM?

The worst part of living abroad is the long haul flights home. But it is ONE day...more or less...not including jet lag effects (going south to north or east to west?). You'll be fine!


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

I vote for boarding very last!! I let my toddler run/crawl/climb around outside the gate till the last possible moment! No need to strap him down any longer then you have too. It takes forever to load the plane it seems and I never want to add time to what is already going to be a challenge.


----------



## Boot (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AKislandgirl*
> 
> I vote for boarding very last!! I let my toddler run/crawl/climb around outside the gate till the last possible moment! No need to strap him down any longer then you have too. It takes forever to load the plane it seems and I never want to add time to what is already going to be a challenge.


Yes, I may try to do this too, although not sure if it will make it harder to organise potential seat switches or not. If you are going to travel from T5 Heathrow (or any airport with escalators at the gate) definitely board last. When I flew with my son they called the peoples with kids and disabilities first but we all had to wait to use the tiny elevator and by the time I got my turn the flight was half way boarded and I was trying to carry my son, my carry on and my folded stroller though a crush of people on the gangway. Nightmare. Another reason to bring a sling.

I'm considering bringing a beach ball. It might not be practical for the plane (although at least it won't hurt anyone) but she'd love to chase it around the airport.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AKislandgirl*
> 
> I vote for boarding very last!! I let my toddler run/crawl/climb around outside the gate till the last possible moment! No need to strap him down any longer then you have too. It takes forever to load the plane it seems and I never want to add time to what is already going to be a challenge.


Really? I hate this! The few times we have been late and had to board last there was no room in the overhead for our stuff so we had it all bunched up under our feet and the games bag ten rows back, and they forgot to stow my stroller in the cabin (taken up with business class bags) and I had to wait FOREVER to get my stroller back at the end (something I never ever fold up until I am about to walk through the door of the plane.)

I have found it *so* much less stressful to get on first, settle, stow and organize while the elderly and special needs travellers are boarding, before getting bumped and squished around by the elbow throwing regular travellers fighting for overhead storage (and man those folks can be RUTHLESS, taking up bulkhead storage because they want to get off first and even if their own overhead storage is empty fifteen rows back). I also find being first on the plane the stewardess gives me first pick of empty seats and has time to calmly bond with me and baby while we are at our calmest and most charming selves (whereas after fighting the crowds I am a sweaty red faced paniking mess annoyed with everything and DS is fussy too), whereas when we got on last they had already "given them away" to other people who were able to lounge out and stewardess was way to usy attending the needs of every PITA traveller to gives a rat's patookey about me and my kid.

I definitely vote for boarding first and getting settled. When we're talking 14 hours, what's another hour?


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

The board last tip works best when you have another adult to take the carryons and dealt with carseats. Then the adultbwith kids can chase them around till the last possible minute


----------



## AKislandgirl (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't know, it's always worked for me and I often fly alone. Just my experience. To me another hour is huge! I always ask about an empty seat before getting on anyway. They have always been able to arrange that for me before we even board if there even is an empty seat. I'm sure every airline is different though.


----------



## aviaum (Jun 9, 2011)

with ones child, enfant etc "alone" and how one travels and whether to occupy the enfants mind with toys etc.? A very serious condition...really would prefer real mothers having children and the knowing that what babies feel etc is relative to their mother. Secure and happy are a child whose needs are met!

knot thought about nor outwardly decided as per convienence or trends in toys. Do you birth products? If you are traveling unnecessarily~ or feeling like you do not want to be traveling with your baby this would be the place to address what is going on...to drive the travel is longer ...to travel via ship longer... it does not matter time while in the loving care with ones mother this is all they know!

help it appears ever disappearing wise and natural people...how did I get stuck in the future thought up of mediocrity?

Aviaum


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakeber*
> 
> Really? I hate this! The few times we have been late and had to board last there was no room in the overhead for our stuff so we had it all bunched up under our feet and the games bag ten rows back, and they forgot to stow my stroller in the cabin (taken up with business class bags) and I had to wait FOREVER to get my stroller back at the end (something I never ever fold up until I am about to walk through the door of the plane.)
> 
> ...


Yeah, i was thinking about waiting to board (especially because we are flying on an A380 and I have no idea how long it will take it to board 500+ passengers) but I am worried about not having space for our carry on and i would like to get settled and not be frazzled and to be there calmly when my row-mates come and ask them before they settle in if I can switch with one of them for the window seat. put on my sweetest smile and get DS to act cute as can be...

I think we will definitely use priority boarding. I'm in the front of the plane so usually the last section to board and I don't want to lose out on any perks I can get by getting on first.

DS can squirm around in our row and around our section before it fills up if he really needs to move around.


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aviaum*
> 
> with ones child, enfant etc "alone" and how one travels and whether to occupy the enfants mind with toys etc.? A very serious condition...really would prefer real mothers having children and the knowing that what babies feel etc is relative to their mother. Secure and happy are a child whose needs are met!
> 
> ...


I sort of understand this post... I suspect an internet translation? As I always used to tell my ESL students, internet translations are NEVER better than your own attempts at simple English if it is not your first language... But I appreciate the response- it is true! Secure and happy is a child whose needs are met! And yes, time doesn't matter while in the care of one's loving mother. Even 14 hours!


----------



## claireelise (Nov 23, 2005)

I couldn't read all the posts so you may have heard this but cheerios strung on a piece of dental floss is something fun. Lots of snacks, obviously! Those small plastic animals that come in a tube our kids LOVED to play with but maybe yours is too young? I bring lollipops for emergencies.  And the ergo or sling is a great idea bc that way if she falls asleep you won't have to wake her to go pee (THIS WILL HAPPEN--as SOON as she falls asleep!) or when you arrive. Anyway, ONLY 1 DAY and YOU CAN DO IT! Just stay relaxed, flow, smile, easy, and it'll be fine. She'll probably LOVE all the attention!  And if you need to run down the aisles, no worries! Just smile at everyone. It'll be EASY compared to the mom I once saw alone w infant and toddler and the toddler vomited al over both of them on the plane. Ugh. It'll be FINE.


----------



## hdmum (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi-

I didn't read all the tips other mums have offered here, but I wanted to tell you that I did a 10+ hour flight (with 1.5 hour delay idling on the tarmack!) with my 9 month old DS a couple of years ago and while some things were nerve-wracking, like the plane was packed and he had to be in my lap the entire time, other things worked out okay. For example, I'm kinda plus-sized, so me plus my chubby 10mo in his wrap were too big for a standard seat so we were re-seated in a bulkhead row- thanks kind flight attendants!

Don't be afraid to ask for help. I passed my baby to a woman who was flirting with him from the next row when I needed to stretch or use the restroom. Her husband entertained DS for a while too. And the 3 little girls from down the aisle who came to visit us were adorable and they talked to him for long stretches, even while he was in the wrap, so I could just sit still and zone out while he was occupied visiting.

Other than a couple of favourite toys and some snacks, I didn't bring anything much for entertainment and we didn't need it as time was mysteriously eaten up with nursing, napping, flirting, bouncing and singing (softly).

The only really annoying part is that when mealtime came around, DS was fast asleep in his wrap on my front and I couldn't manage to hold or eat a tray of food in any way. I had to beg the attendants to bring my tray back later, which they didn't like, but there was nothing to be done about it.

Take it one minute at a time if need be. If your DS cries or fusses, tell yourself it won't last long and try not to worry about what others are thinking. If they are parents or grandparents, they will be very patient, as you would be for a woman traveling on her own with a baby. Good luck!


----------



## yaboobarb (Mar 23, 2002)

On long flights you can walk around the plane. There is also an area you can stand in the middle of the airplane.

I would plan on taking lot of little walks while it is safe to do so.

Bring lots of snacks ( turkey! This naturally makes people sleepy) and maybe a *portable DVD player and some favorite dvd's.*

Books for stories, markers and paper.
If you are sitting near a window - a squirt bottle with water in it and a towel to dry. This something that they never get to touch - my daughter could spend hours squirting.. You can also have him squirt a rag and into cups.

Remember he will be sleeping some of the time.

Good luck! Please let us know how it turned out!


----------



## gravida (Aug 19, 2010)

I fly home every year too and lots in between I always do at least one leg alone. So for me that is a 12-13 hour flight, a layover of 3-4 hours then another 1 hour flight. This year I am staying 24 hours then taking another 5 hour flight. So all and all I'll be doing A LOT of flying alone with a 3 year old and a 15 month old. Here is my plan

- My kids never slept in that basentt thingy so I tell them not to bother. It does make a great table for colouring or sticker books though. It also makes a nice fort to sit under. For sleeping I made a little nest on the ground.

- Eating is the hardest part. Tell the cabin crew to serve you only one meal at a time and do it towards the end of service. Then let them know that you'll need your tray picked up ASAP. If they don't come quickly I put the tray on the floor. Better that way than flung on the walls.

- I bring a few packs of raisins or something and give them out very very slowly. One in my hand and get them to open on of my fingers at a time. Since put in and take out is such a hit at that age I also put one or two snacks in one cup and give them a second cup to transfer snacks to and from

- We have these little bags called ispy from etsy. They are little fabric bags with plastic beads and a bunch of treasures like a little shoe, puzzle piece, penny etc in it. You push the plastic beads around to find all the little toys in there. My 3 year old still loves it.

- I take them to a bookstore the day of the flight and let them pick out a new book that they can't read until we get on the plane.

- I have a small backpack that I put a few new toys in. An old wallet with old cards is both my kids favorite and it only comes out for flights.

- The pocket on the bulk head can be emptied and filled with toys and books over and over and over

- We download a few apps for the ipod. Tumble books and duck duck moose are always hits and they have a few different ones so they don't get bored.

It's not so bad with just one little monkey! Have a good trip!


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

You will do great! You can do it! It looks like you already have lots of great suggestions, but I will add a couple:

-take lots of walks around the plane. You will probably find some other older kids who will be happy to make faces at your dc for a few minutes.

-practice changing diapers with your dc standing up. This will be easier than trying to cram dc onto the tiny changing table in the bathroom

-pack a small diaper kit, with just a couple diapers, wipes, maybe some hand sanitizer. that way you can pull it out when you need to go back to the bathroom, instead of dragging your whole diaper bag

-bring a sippy cup for yourself, in case you want to drink something that's not in a sealed bottle

-wrap a few of the small toys you bring. Makes them seem more fun and exciting

-pack lots of plastic zip-loc type bags. They come in handy for all kinds of things

-toys that have worked for us: small flashlights, aqua-doodle coloring books (they sell these at the airport sometimes; they come with a brush that you fill up with water; the pages can be used over and over after they dry out; no mess), small coin purse (fun to hide things in), small finger puppets, "vocabulary" type board books with a million photos of everyday objects; rolls of tape; lots of new snacks

Good luck! And remember, it's just one day out of your life.


----------



## Piratelady2525 (Jan 18, 2011)

You can always ask before you get on the plane if they would be willing to seat you where there is no one in front of you, to avoid kicking the seat, and if you cant move then, ask people to switch you seats once you get on! A lot of people will be willing to trade to avoid a screaming child on a flight! And nurse nurse nurse if you can get the kiddo to. It will keep them quiet, and help with ear popping, maybe even get them to fall asleep! I havent flown that far, but we flew with a 6 month old for several hours, and will be flying again with our 16 month old next week for a couple hours. Good luck to you, and definitely keep reminding yourself that even if its not great, its just one day!


----------



## expat-mama (May 28, 2008)

I am so floored by the number of responses offering such great tips and advice! It means so much to me and is going to be sooo helpful!









I'll definitely come back and let you ladies know how it all went and which ideas worked for us.

Thank you so much!


----------



## MamaMunchkin (Feb 3, 2011)

I've only skimmed thru the responses - sorry if this has been mentioned already.

If I may add one more thing - I've always found the air onboard to be very dry. If you're still nursing - definitely nurse often and don't forget to drink often yourself. For 'entertainment' and if things get desperate, there's always juice on the plane. I don't give my kids any juice at that age - but when everything else failed I did try apple juice/water mixture, or straight apple juice for long travels, which worked great.

Many good wishes for your travel!


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I did a transatlantic flight with a lap baby (I am also an expat). A couple of things I didn't see mentioned. First, find out what the "bassinet" is. On our flight, we were given a bassinet that was a cardboard box somewhat reminiscent of those temporary cat carriers you get from the vet. Without the handle, of course. We also had to be in the bulkhead seats which meant no under seat storage for my older DD's toys. I couldn't bring myself to put him in the bassinet but he did stand in it for a while.

My baby is not the best sleeper at home but he really did sleep a lot while I watched movies. Something about being on an airplane made him tired.

Good luck. IME, babies travel easier than preschoolers so hopefully it will go well.


----------



## yaboobarb (Mar 23, 2002)

I can't wait to find out what worked!


----------



## amandasue24 (May 23, 2011)

This has already been mentioned, but if you see someone who seems to smile a lot at you/your baby or just seems generally interested, offer to let them hold him! Every time I've flown, I've wished someone would let me hold their baby/kid - I'm pregnant with my first now and I've always loved children. Of course I never offered 'cause I didn't wanna seem like a weirdo







but I would've been thrilled to hold/cuddle/entertain a baby for a while! If your son is happy to go to new people and you feel comfortable about them, go ahead and do it - it takes a village, right? Good luck!


----------



## mamaredbird (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow! What great suggestions! I'm bookmarking this thread for sure!

I swear by Rescue Remedy! I don't know if you can get it where you are but you can get it in the states for the trip home. I usually order it from vitacost.com as their prices are much better than Whole Foods or Health Food Stores. I use it for myself and for my kiddos and they love it! It's all natural flower essences and it really does seem to calm everybody down. I tend to get very worked up in tense situations (the only child in me I guess) and like another poster said, when mama's worked up so is baby









Another thing that might be helpful is a CD called First Flight by ZenTots on iTunes. It helps get your babe used to all the sounds they'll hear on a typical flight in the hopes that it won't freak them out. Might be worth a try, especially if your LO is prone to getting upset in new situations.

Above all - YOU CAN DO IT!!!! Have a very safe and happy flight, and enjoy your visit!


----------



## superlove (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi, Funny because I just took a 17 hr flight from LA to Bangkok with my 11.5 month old. i was flying with my husband though. We didn't have an extra seat, and the bassinet was already taken. But I agree with you, it wouldn't have been much use, but the extra leg room would have been nice.

Honestly, DS slept on my Boob for a lot of the flight, more than I thought.. and the few hours that he was awake, we played with some toys, gave him some snacks and he flirted with other passengers... It really wasn't as bad as I thought.. so don't worry too much about it.

BUT, since your flying alone, the one thing that may be hard will be eating... because me and my husband traded off for meals... Here are some snacks that helped us a lot to keep him occupied while we ate..

1. those rice thingies called "Mum Mums"- he can hold these and feed himself and keeps him very occupied.

2. Little rice puff O's

3. those tubes of food "Plum or Happy baby"- can squirt it right into their mouth with one hand while you eat with the other.

also here are some toys that he really liked

1. a plastic brightly colored jump rope from target... - it was great because it wasn't something that he could keep dropping and we have to constanlty pick up... we kind of just strung it on the tray and he fiddled with it for a while.

2. I read about blue painters tape, and we brought that and it was an okay distraction. It's cheap and he can stick it on and off of things.

3. books, he loves books so that helped.

good luck, and you'll be just fine, even if it's bad, it will be over in 14 hours


----------



## Ilovesunshine (Apr 11, 2008)

There are some great tips here! I thought I'd jump in with a few of my own - sorry if any of them have already been mentioned. I've done the UK to Australia with my 2 boys three times now (twice with DS1, once with both of them). 24 hours total round trip. I'm also an expat, so I totally understand the need to fly.

- I found that the sets of brightly coloured toy links worked really well for keeping toys in check. I made a chain out of them and attached one end to the toy, the other end to the tray table/cup holder. They also work great at keeping toys attached to a high chair/stroller.

- Even if you are baby wearing, I'd take a small umbrella stroller. They work as luggage trolleys too! Especially useful if you happen to be transferring through an airport with no trolleys after security.

- Someone else mentioned making sure that you drink enough. I second that! And also the recommendation for Bach Rescue Remedy.

- If you can get your babe to do standing diaper changes that is great. If not, make sure you have a cushy changing pad or blanket. The change tables are HARD. I used a small tote as my change bag, with a few diapers, wipes and a spare change of vest and soft leggings for my son. I 'restocked' the bag with diapers on our layover.

- I think I got this tip from Eclipsepearl's blog (mentioned earlier) - but ziplocks are your friend. My husband thought I was nuts, but organising our carryon's into ziplocks really helped me keep my sanity. And made sure that if anything spilt into our bag then our change of clothes, spare diapers etc were dry. If you don't want to use ziplocks, then cloth bags could work just as well, the downside is that you could not then see the contents at a glance like you can with ziplocks.

- My last bit of advice - Don't stress about the people around you. If they can see you are doing what you can to keep babe occupied they will be sympathetic. If they aren't sympathetic, ignore them. Do what you have to do to keep yourself and babe happy. And enjoy your trip!


----------



## Piratelady2525 (Jan 18, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ilovesunshine*
> 
> - My last bit of advice - Don't stress about the people around you. If they can see you are doing what you can to keep babe occupied they will be sympathetic. If they aren't sympathetic, ignore them. Do what you have to do to keep yourself and babe happy. And enjoy your trip!


Agreed! I just flew with my 15 month old and he did great until the last leg of our journey, when he got a little fussy from traveling so much. I just did my best to distract and console him, and most of the people around us were very sympathetic and didnt mind. The man next to us even tried making silly faces at him, and when he got fussy the guy just put his headphones on so he didnt have to listen to it. Perfect solution! If anyone gives you grief about your kiddo, just tell them to put their headphones on! haha


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

On our first international flight with ds (he was about 6 months old) I actually brought earplugs to give out if ds started crying uncontrollably. He did fine, and I kept the earplugs, but it was nice to know I had them, in case anyone complained.


----------

